# LOGAN metal lathe 14 X36 ",W TAPER - $2400 (Sacramento, CA)



## MrWhoopee

▄▀LOGAN metal lathe 14 X36 ",W TAPER
					

LOGAN metal lathe 14 X36 ",W TAPER CALL FOR MORE PHOTOS AND DETAILS TRADE SCHOOL LATHE BEDWAYS ARE LIKE NEW Ask for Matt https://machineinventory.shop/shop?olsPage=products



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## Bob Korves

Not sure if that lathe is really 36" between centers (unlikely), but it sure looks nice at that price!


----------



## MrWhoopee

Bob Korves said:


> Not sure if that lathe is really 36" between centers (unlikely), but it sure looks nice at that price!



My thoughts exactly. I wouldn't mind have something with a swing bigger than 10". Looks like that might be a CXA toolpost too.


----------



## middle.road

Looks like that puppy was sitting in a 'Model' shop most of it's life.


----------



## MrWhoopee

middle.road said:


> Looks like that puppy was sitting in a 'Model' shop most of it's life.



Seller is a machinery dealer, claims it came from a trade school. From that, I would expect idiot tracks close to the chuck and on the carriage.


----------



## middle.road

MrWhoopee said:


> Seller is a machinery dealer, claims it came from a trade school. From that, I would expect idiot tracks close to the chuck and on the carriage.


So much for my assumption, -hehe.
Didn't appear to be a bunch of wear marks by the selectors.


----------



## MrWhoopee

middle.road said:


> So much for my assumption, -hehe.
> Didn't appear to be a bunch of wear marks by the selectors.



Maybe it was their "good" lathe that only advanced students were allowed to use.


----------



## middle.road

MrWhoopee said:


> Maybe it was their "good" lathe that only advanced students were allowed to use.


I'm guessing here, but I wager I would not kick it out of my shop if it were to appear magically.


----------



## markba633csi

If it had a steady rest included I would sure be interested- I heard the accessories for the 14" are pretty hard to find


----------



## talvare

Bob Korves said:


> Not sure if that lathe is really 36" between centers (unlikely), but it sure looks nice at that price!


Bob,
Isn't that the same shady seller we were discussing recently ?

Ted


----------



## Bob Korves

talvare said:


> Bob,
> Isn't that the same shady seller we were discussing recently ?
> 
> Ted


Probably, Ted.  Good catch!  The CL ad currently says "
*This posting has been flagged for removal.            [?]"

Looks like it could be our least favorite scammer Al Babin.  Look for phone numbers with area codes in the wrong place, and anything else that does not look right.  "AL" has ripped off a lot of money off of a lot of innocent buyers.  Please be careful!  
Thanks, Ted!*


----------



## Bob Korves

If anybody wants to know what Ted and I are being careful about here, and possibly save themselves from being cheated, please study this link for a while:




__





						al babin fraud machinist - Search
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## middle.road

Bob Korves said:


> If anybody wants to know what Ted and I are being careful about here, and possibly save themselves from being cheated, please study this link for a while:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al babin fraud machinist - Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com


He's branched out to California? I'd thought I'd read somewhere he'd been nailed for fraud and shutdown, guess not.
I hadn't checked the phone number in the listing before it was flagged.


----------



## MrWhoopee

There have been numerous other listings from the same dealer. Wonder if they're gone too.

edit: This one is still up. He likes to use funny leading characters in the titles.








						►▬14 x 40" South Bend Lathe Tool room Lathe Taper Attachment
					

14 x 40" South Bend Lathe Tool room Lathe Taper Attachment comes with alot of tooling call for more photos and details a new south bend like this is over 24 k made in china this one is made in usa...



					sacramento.craigslist.org
				




Website here:


			https://machineinventory.shop/
		


The phone listed is 860-929-6718, which is Hartford, CT. Of course, that means little except that's where the number was issued. Googling the number, after removing the extra space, brings up lots of results relating to machine tools, including a listing for a Bridgeport for sale in Altoona, PA.


----------

